# Thanksgiving in the woods



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

My wife and I hitched the fifth wheel camper to the truck last week and headed out to Red Top Mountain State Park in N. GA. We were met there by family in 4 more RVs and we stayed the whole week. There were 22 of us that camoed and 20 more family members showed up Thursday for our Thanksgiving meal. We did three turkeys. Two in the two big easy oil-less fryers and one in oil. Here are some pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Few more pics


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Heck yeah, that looks like fun!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

What a way to do Thanksgiving. I applaud you paymaster for keeping the family together, enjoying the great outdoors and the special fellowship that was had. Love the setup, especially the tent. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Right nice lookin spread. Nice lookin spot in the woods too. Hope ya'll enjoyed urselves, but not more than 5 lbs!


----------

